# A Couple of Real World EOS 7D Mark II High ISO Samples



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 4, 2014)

```
<p><a href="http://www.froknowsphoto.com" target="_blank">FroKnowsPhoto</a> has posted their “PRE review” of the production EOS 7D Mark II that they recently got their hands on.</p>
<p><iframe width="500" height="281" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/wPuaIMd09BM?feature=oembed" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe></p>
<p>You can also view some full resolution ISO 12,800 and 16,000 sample images at the FroKnowsPhoto website.</p>
<p><em>“The samples images that I am sharing first show ISO 12,800 and 16,000. The 12,800 looks to be pretty solid for a cropped sensor camera. The 16,000 on the other hand is a little mushy but again it’s 16,000 on a cropped sensor it’s totally acceptable.”</em></p>
<p><strong><a href="http://froknowsphoto.com/canon-7dmk2-pre-review/" target="_blank">Read the PRE review & see the samples</a> | <strong>EOS 7D Mark II: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1081808-REG/canon_9128b002_eos_7d_mark_ii.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICA7DM2.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NEWZDRG/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00NEWZDRG&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20&linkId=4IHYPE3ZKJN5VL4X" target="_blank">Amazon</a></strong></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## pj1974 (Nov 4, 2014)

Definitely a solid performance from the 7DmkII at those high ISO's. This is looking like a winner of an APS-C sensored DSLR from Canon.


----------



## jaayres20 (Nov 4, 2014)

If it had a sony sensor you wouldn't need 16,000 ISO. You could just keep all your shots at 100 and then fix everything in post. I can't believe that anyone would even buy a Canon camera anymore.


----------



## Quasimodo (Nov 4, 2014)

I think it looks great, and I am now thinking that I will start to shoot in JPG and RAW simultniously


----------



## vlim (Nov 4, 2014)

> If it had a sony sensor you wouldn't need 16,000 ISO. You could just keep all your shots at 100 and then fix everything in post. I can't believe that anyone would even buy a Canon camera anymore.



It's even worse to post some comments on a website dedicated to Canon gear and don't use Canon gear, i really don't understand 8)


----------



## CTJohn (Nov 4, 2014)

jaayres20 said:


> If it had a sony sensor you wouldn't need 16,000 ISO. You could just keep all your shots at 100 and then fix everything in post. I can't believe that anyone would even buy a Canon camera anymore.


Underexpose by over 7 stops? Great technique.


----------



## wtlloyd (Nov 4, 2014)

"SARCASM" (def) - a swift bird that often flies over ones head.




vlim said:


> > If it had a sony sensor you wouldn't need 16,000 ISO. You could just keep all your shots at 100 and then fix everything in post. I can't believe that anyone would even buy a Canon camera anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> It's even worse to post some comments on a website dedicated to Canon gear and don't use Canon gear, i really don't understand 8)


----------



## Maui5150 (Nov 4, 2014)

The video and photos looked really good for High ISO AND crop censor


----------



## djkmann (Nov 4, 2014)

*Additional Real World EOS 7D Mark II High ISO Samples*

I posted some additional ISO test samples and details here:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/dojoklo/sets/72157646757417943

As well as some sample 7DII images here:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/dojoklo/sets/72157648714061389


----------



## FEBS (Nov 4, 2014)

CTJohn said:


> jaayres20 said:
> 
> 
> > If it had a sony sensor you wouldn't need 16,000 ISO. You could just keep all your shots at 100 and then fix everything in post. I can't believe that anyone would even buy a Canon camera anymore.
> ...


+1

Indeed, but that seems to be the way that new "so called" photographers want to work. Just pushing up the blacks by 7 stops. Next generation of cameras will be without AE as everything can be corrected in PP.


----------



## PhotoCat (Nov 4, 2014)

It is dynamic range again. With his relatively light coloured shirt acting as a reflector (his right shoulder),
his neck is still completely in shadow. U would expect more shadow details than this...
No question Canon has done a fb job on high ISO NR but the dynamic range is still lacking IMHO.


----------



## sdfreeland (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm I missing something? These images appear to be 5 megapixels, not 20. Are these 100% crops or are they downsized?


----------



## Lawliet (Nov 4, 2014)

sdfreeland said:


> Are these 100% crops or are they downsized?


It's exactly the "S"-size, for crops that would be quite a coincidence.
Well, the actual detail recorded makes that a moot point.


----------



## mkabi (Nov 4, 2014)

CTJohn said:


> Underexpose by over 7 stops? Great technique.



Don't waste your breath...
Some people would rather take an hour to take a picture and spend a whole day in front of a computer to correct it.
Others like me, would rather spend a whole day to take a picture, and spend an hour in front of a computer to correct.
Of course, you might not have that luxury in fast action, last minute and time limited situations, but I'm not into that kind of work. I love the art of photography not so much the art of photoshop/LR.


----------



## jaayres20 (Nov 4, 2014)

wtlloyd said:


> "SARCASM" (def) - a swift bird that often flies over ones head.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

